# Key Post: Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer



## Brendan Burgess (15 Feb 2005)

Based on an Irish Times article, I switched from I.E. to Firefox and have found it better from a user's perspective.

 I have my most common favourites available as tabs and so they are visible at all times.

I open new windows as tabs, which makes switching around much easier.

I gather that it is more secure, but I don't know much about that.

But one problem, which is annoying. If I start typing in a sit, it autocompletes it for me as I.E. does. But if I press enter to accept the autocomplete, it brings me to the wrong site. It always brings me to my office email site for some reason? 

I am interested in others' views of Firefox and if you have the same problem as I have. 

Brendan


----------



## Ocras (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

Made the same switch some weeks ago, but have never had an issue.

What is annoying though, is that when I click on a link in an email, it will use an already open browser window instead of opening a new browser. probably a setting which I will get to!


----------



## cullenswood (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

Ocras,

Go to Tools - Options - Tabbed Browsing and you will see a setting there that relates to links.

Brendan,   I haven't had that problem


----------



## ajapale (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

Hi Brendan,

Ive been using Firefox for a number of months now and find it  great.

I like the find facility Ctrl+F which opens a find bar at the bottom of the screen.

I like the tabbed browsing. I have set my home page to four tabs.

From Firefox Help:


> *Home Page as Tabs*
> 
> Instead of using only one web page as your homepage, you can make your home page a set of tabs. Select your favorite web sites and open them in tabs in a single window.
> 
> Select *Tools > Options> and open the General panel*. Under Home Page, press the Use Current Pages button. Now when you press the Home button, your favorite web sites will load with just a click.



I also like the download manager.



> The Download Manager is a feature of Firefox that allows you to track and manage your past and current file downloads. It is a convenient way to escape the clutter of multiple downloading windows while still preserving access to download statistics.
> 
> The Download Manager will appear when you download files, when you select Tools > Downloads, and when you type Ctrl+J on your keyboard.



I have down loaded a few extensions of which bandwidth tester and gmail notifier are currently my favourites.

ajapale

[broken link removed]

edited to correct multiple tab home page instructions


----------



## stobear (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

I also have switched, but one gripe I have relates to an java script which doesn't run properly. I think its relates to the LAN/firewall I am connected to, its a work application  but for home use its a thumbs up! 

Brendan, after about a week of usage on IE my adaware found numerous threats, with Firefox everytime I run adaware I dont find a thing, so I think its much more secure from that point of view!


----------



## Monsieur Bond (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

*But one problem, which is annoying. If I start typing in a sit, it autocompletes it for me as I.E. does. But if I press enter to accept the autocomplete, it brings me to the wrong site. It always brings me to my office email site for some reason?*

Brendan, I have been using Firefox since V0.9 and apart from a few sites that are hardcoded for IE, have not found any problems.

I find the Find feature very useful (and much quicker than IE's find dialog which takes ages to open) and the tabbed browsing is addictive - don't know how I would live without it.

Apart from [broken link removed], it is much safer than Micro$oft's browser.

I have not seen the problem you describe.

Stupid question #1 - Don't suppose there is something in your Proxy settings that is different to your IE setup? 
Studip question #2 - You've tried clearing your cache?


----------



## ClubMan (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

*What is annoying though, is that when I click on a link in an email, it will use an already open browser window instead of opening a new browser. probably a setting which I will get to! *

_FireFox_ allows full control over how links are opened (in new tabs in existing windows, in new windows etc.) but you may have to root around in the tabbed browsing (or tabbrowser preferences extension) configuration options to find the appropriate settings. Unfortunately I can't check for you now as I'm stuck with _Internet Exploder_ at the moment... :\  

*But one problem, which is annoying. If I start typing in a sit, it autocompletes it for me as I.E. does. But if I press enter to accept the autocomplete, it brings me to the wrong site. It always brings me to my office email site for some reason? *

Are you sure that the autocompleted _URL_ is not simply highlighted in the address field or drop-down list but not selected when you hit return?


----------



## Dearg Doom (15 Feb 2005)

*Re: Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

Been using Firefox since before it was Firefox and the only gripe I have is with sites that have only been tested with IE. Don't know how I ever lived without tabbed browsing and quick searches.

If you click Tools->Options this will open a window for you to edit some prefernces. Select the 'Advanced' settings (the cog-like icon). Under 'Tabbed Browsing' (expand this if necessary) you get the options for 'Open links from other applications' which are (1) a new window, (2) a new tab in the most recent window or (3) the most recent tab/window - select which ever is your preference.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Feb 2005)

*Re: Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

*Been using Firefox since before it was Firefox and the only gripe I have is with sites that have only been tested with IE*

Me too - since it was _FireBird_. One thing to note is that sites which do a simple browser header check and reject, say, non _IE_ browsers can be accessed by downloading the _FireFox_ extension which allows _FireFox_ to masquerade as various sorts of browsers as far as request headers go. This would probably have worked for . Of course sites that exploit browser specific features and don't cater for others can be a problem. The two that cause me most grief are Windows Update and [broken link removed] for example. For these I am forced to downgrade to _IE_. :\


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Feb 2005)

*Re: Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

Hi Monsieur Bond

Thanks for those suggestions, but they didn't work.

It seems that there are lots of similar problems according to the [broken link removed]

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Feb 2005)

*Re: Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

Now that bugbase link I posted is bringing me to PayPal????


Brendan


----------



## sluice44 (16 Feb 2005)

*Re: Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

I like Firefox especially the tabbed browsing and the ability to clear everything (cookies, cache, history etc) with one click.

The one thing that annoys me is that a button in the top right of the screen tells me that 'critical updates' are available but I can't seem to access them.  It looks for a ftp site but just sits there spinning its wheels.


----------



## hmmm (16 Feb 2005)

*Autocomplete*

(possibility re the autocomplete thing). IE shows the autocomplete url on the address bar line, Firefox has it under the line. You have to scroll down (using the down arrow) to select the url in Firefox, if you press "enter" without doing this it'll go elsewhere. I'd really need to see what keys you're hitting


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Feb 2005)

*Re: Autocomplete*

Ho Hmmmm

That sounds like a good explanation. I will experiment with that. I can't seem to replicate it at the moment.

Brendan


----------



## cullenswood (16 Feb 2005)

*Re: Autocomplete*

I have a quick question that is kinda related.   In IE when a drop down list appears in for example the Google search box you can delete any of the options by pressing the Del button.   How can you do this in Firefox?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Feb 2005)

*Re: Autocomplete*

*Now that bugbase link I posted is bringing me to PayPal????
*

Whatever about it going to _PayPal_ the link that you posted is incorrect due to the way that _ezBoard_ automatically prefixed the _H_T_T_P_S_ method specifier with _H_T_T_P_ etc. (without the underscores obviously).


----------



## Monsieur Bond (16 Feb 2005)

*Re: IE 7: So much for Firefox*

*IE 7: so much for Firefox *

By Molly Wood, Senior editor, CNET.com
(c) Copyright 2005 CNET Networks, Inc. All rights reserved.



> At this year's RSA Conference 2005, Bill Gates announced a new, Windows-free version of Internet Explorer designed to be more secure and to crush the rising Firefox threat. OK, he didn't specifically say that last part, but you know what? That's what's gonna happen.


[broken link removed]

_Personally, I will stick with Firefox - Micro$oft have too much dominance in this market already._


----------



## hmmm (17 Feb 2005)

*Keys*

Cullens - shift delete in firefox

This page will be of help
www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/keyboard


----------



## cullenswood (17 Feb 2005)

*Re: Keys*

Thanks hmmm, knew it had to be something simple!


----------



## ClubMan (17 Feb 2005)

*Re: Keys*

*Personally, I will stick with Firefox - Micro$oft have too much dominance in this market already.*

I personally would never cut off my nose to spite my face in this context. If _Microsoft_ came out with a browser which was as competitive, standard, stable, secure, full featured and extensible as others then I would have no hesitation in using it. However for many years now this has been the case with _IE_. Zealous supporters of one browser over another should bear in mind that few are perfect and all software packages have their bugs. I have been using _FireFox_ (neé _FireBird_) for a long time now and really like it but have had some hairy moments with it - e.g. several crashes once I moved from early alphas to the 1.0 pre-release and then full release and only last weekend my home installation somehow screwed up my profile causing _FireFox_ to crash on startup every time necessitating the deletion of my old profile and recreation of a new one (something that most average users would probably not have a clue about!). Having said that I reckon _FireFox_ to be the best browser by far right now and would wholeheartedly recommend it but I personally would steer clear of "religious" attachments to any computer platform or applications.


----------



## Monsieur Bond (18 Feb 2005)

*Re: Keys*

*I personally would never cut off my nose to spite my face in this context. If Microsoft came out with a browser which was as competitive, standard, stable, secure, full featured and extensible as others then I would have no hesitation in using it.*

Don't hold your breath, Clubman. 
As long as IE is the biggest browser, hackers will target it.
In fact, hackers will target anything Microsoft, just to spite them.

*However for many years now this has been the case with IE.* 
Are you missing the word NOT from the sentence above?  

*Zealous supporters of one browser over another should bear in mind that few are perfect and all software packages have their bugs. I have been using FireFox (neé FireBird) for a long time now and really like it but have had some hairy moments with it - e.g. several crashes once I moved from early alphas to the 1.0 pre-release and then full release and only last weekend my home installation somehow screwed up my profile causing FireFox to crash on startup every time necessitating the deletion of my old profile and recreation of a new one (something that most average users would probably not have a clue about!).* 

I used Mozilla prior to Firefox and have of course had some times not work, but not the disaster scenario you mention. I have, however, several times over the years had huge problems with Internet Explorer, which  I couldn't fix without completely reinstalling Windows. This for me is a strong reason to decouple the browser from the OS.

Now, maybe, if this decoupling happens properly with IE7 it might be safe to consider using IE again. We'll just have to wait and see.

*Having said that I reckon FireFox to be the best browser by far right now and would wholeheartedly recommend it but I personally would steer clear of "religious" attachments to any computer platform or applications.* 

_Religious_, qui, moi?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Feb 2005)

*Re: Keys*

*Are you missing the word NOT from the sentence above? *

Yes! Mea culpa.

*I used Mozilla prior to Firefox and have of course had some times not work, but not the disaster scenario you mention.*

Actually that was the second time that _FireBird/Fox_ screwed up my profile and required remedial action but I put the first one down to (a) running alpha software (as it was) and (b) possibly installing over a previous version or using incompatible extensions which I think was discouraged.

*I have, however, several times over the years had huge problems with Internet Explorer, which I couldn't fix without completely reinstalling Windows. This for me is a strong reason to decouple the browser from the OS.*

I agree but in spite of its flaws and the many things I absolutely hate about it I've never had _IE_ screw my system up.

*Religious, qui, moi*

Just speaking generally brother!   I was just thinking of all those boring geeky "religious" computer wars along the lines of _Unix/Linux/Apple_ versus _Windows_, _Netscape/FireFox/Opera_ versus _IE_ etc. etc. where people seem to lose their faculties for objective reasoning. :\


----------



## Monsieur Bond (18 Feb 2005)

*Re: Keys*

*Religious, qui, moi?

Just speaking generally brother!   I was just thinking of all those boring geeky "religious" computer wars along the lines of Unix/Linux/Apple versus Windows, Netscape/FireFox/Opera versus IE etc. etc. where people seem to lose their faculties for objective reasoning. :\ *

Fairy Nuff, as they say.

Just don't get me started on iPods versus iRiver and other bricks... :eek


----------



## rheinie (18 Feb 2005)

*Firefox*

Just installed Firefox an hour ago have to say I am impressed by the workings so far


----------



## Marion (18 Feb 2005)

*Re: Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

I have also been using Mozilla for a reasonably long time. It had been mentioned on AAM on numerous occasions.

IE used to take forever to load AAM pages on my Windows 98SE. When I switched to Mozilla, everything worked more smoothly. Each version of Mozilla is a great improvement on its predecessor. 

I, also, particularly like the tabs and the fact that multiple home pages can be set up as tabs and that I can use the keyboard to easily switch between them. [Ctrl key + 1,2 etc]

Marion :hat


----------



## annamac1 (19 Feb 2005)

*Re: Keys*

I changed from IE to OPERA 7.5.
which as a beginner I love using.
As a browser it is so much quicker
no great problems to date.


----------



## BootDog (24 Feb 2005)

*New to Firefox*

Hi All,

Installed Firefox today in work and at home. It seems pretty good, but I can't really see any benefit over IE. Particularly with the tab thing which was much mooted on this forum and by others. - I normally open up a new window in IE by pressing Ctrl-N, which pops up a new IE window, and I can switch back and forth using the taskbar (I have disabled the grouping option, so that I get 2 boxes in the taskbar, not one IE box with (2) in it...).

I suppose the supposedly "better" security gives it a slight advantage, but this wouldn't really push me to make the switch. There is plenty of other Microsoft software on my PC. 

Other than that, it seems to operate a bit more smoothly than IE, the layout is new and different to IE, a change is as good as a rest as they say.

Is there anything that I'm missing that you Firefox proponents find useful?


----------



## ClubMan (24 Feb 2005)

*Re: New to Firefox*

By default opening new _IE_ windows launches a new process each time (right click on the _Windows_ taskbar, select _Task Manager..._ to see how _iexplore.exe_ appears once for each new window). The more windows the more of a drag on your PC. I think there's a way to disable this but wasn't able to find it when I checked just now. Obviously the more tabs opened in a tabbed browser the more resources that are used but these will be significantly less than launching a separate process. The security issues are signifincantly more important than you make out. Just look at all the posts here from people whose PCs have been infected by viruses/parasites which most likely got in via _IE_! In my experience _FireFox_ (by virtue of using the _Gecko_ _HTML_ rendering engine from the _Mozilla_ project) renders pages quicker than _IE_. Ultimately it's down to personal choice as much as issues such the above. I prefer the overall user experience with _FireFox_ and the extensibility possible using extensions and would definitely recommend it. Maybe when _IE 7_ arrives it will challenge it.


----------



## MoneyHamster (27 Feb 2005)

*Re: New to Firefox*

One thing I would like to add is that I rather liked the ability to save a complete web page (.mht) so I could read an article offline for later. In Firefox this option isn't really as good... There is an add-on for this option however. I use both at the moment (90% firefox) and other 10% for sites that break because of IE only support... ie try buying a dell..


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2005)

*Re: New to Firefox*

* I use both at the moment (90% firefox) and other 10% for sites that break because of IE only support... ie try buying a dell..  *

I did just this quite recently in _FireFox 1.0_ and had no problems. What problems did you have?


----------



## wowser (1 Mar 2005)

*New to Firefox*

One big advantage of Firefox is the ability to block images from a site - no more annoying, bandwidth-eating ads.  You can also get a flash blocker to get rid of those annoying flash animation ads.  Suddenly unison.ie is usable again!

Opera's pretty good too but it's image blocking isn't quite as sophisticated.


----------



## Monsieur Bond (4 Mar 2005)

*Re: Netscape 8 (Beta) = Firefox & IE!*

Interesting article on CNET - [broken link removed].




> Netscape released to beta testers an early version of a much-anticipated browser that takes advantage of the recent and wildly successful Mozilla Firefox 1.0 release. It's no surprise that the Netscape 8.0 (beta) runs the Gecko engine that also powers the Firefox browser. (Netscape owner AOL Time Warner spun off the Mozilla team as a nonprofit last year.)
> 
> But there's a surprise in this early version: the future Netscape also renders pages in Internet Explorer. This early version doesn't install IE; instead, it relies on the version already installed on your PC. Also new is built-in antispyware. Sites listed on Netscape's spyware and phishing blacklist (supplied by third-party antispam and antiphishing vendors) will be denied ActiveX and cookie access on your desktop.
> 
> ...









One to watch...

It will be interesting to see how this compares to the [broken link removed] "View Page in Internet Explorer" plug-in you can get for Firefox to render pages in IE?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Mar 2005)

*Re: Netscape 8 (Beta) = Firefox & IE!*

*the future Netscape also renders pages in Internet Explorer. This early version doesn't install IE; instead, it relies on the version already installed on your PC.*

Does this mean that it's simply a kind of [broken link removed] for _IE_ insofar as it uses the _IE_ (rendering) engine but presents its own _GUI_ interface - in which case, "where's the beef"?! :\


----------



## Monsieur Bond (4 Mar 2005)

*Re: Netscape 8 (Beta) = Firefox & IE!*

*Does this mean that it's simply a kind of skin for IE insofar as it uses the IE (rendering) engine but presents its own GUI interface - in which case, "where's the beef"?! *

No - it uses the Gecko rendering engine by default, but if you hit a site that doesn't display or work properly using this engine, you click a toolbar button to load it using IE, but all within the same Netscape frame.

This is better than the IEVIEW plugin for Firefox, where the  "View this page in IE" context menu simply loads the page in a separate instance of IE!

Hopefully, Netscape 8 will allow you to specify / remember which sites need to be viewed in IE.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Mar 2005)

*Re: Netscape 8 (Beta) = Firefox & IE!*

*No - it uses the Gecko rendering engine by default, but if you hit a site that doesn't display or work properly using this engine, you click a toolbar button to load it using IE, but all within the same Netscape frame.*

OK - I get you now. That's interesting.


----------



## Monsieur Bond (7 Mar 2005)

*Re: Netscape 8 (Beta) = Firefox & IE!*

There was another interesting article on Netscape 8 on Friday [broken link removed] on CNET.com.

Subjective verdict of author: stick to Firefox.


----------



## mikemeaney (8 Mar 2005)

*Use Netcaptor, gives you a tabbed IE*

I use Netcaptor, it's a tabbed browser that uses IE to display its pages. So no website compatibility problems plus adds plenty of features on top of IE along with enhanced security and ability to prevent unrequested popups. Free.


----------



## car (8 Mar 2005)

*netcaptor*

downloaded netcaptor and must admit, am impressed.  
I'll use for a few days to see how it stands up.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Mar 2005)

*Re: netcaptor*

Always nice to stimulate diversity in the browser "gene pool"!  

*enhanced security *

If it uses the _IE_ engine then, in spite of the security enhancements added, it is presumably still vulnerable to most or all _IE_ exploits that are discovered from time to time? I don't like the way tabs are not resized when many tabs are opened requiring scrolling through them unlike _FireFox_ which shrinks tabs as required.


----------



## MonsieurBond (18 May 2005)

*IE7 to take a cue from Firefox*

[broken link removed]
Microsoft has confirmed that its upcoming version of Internet Explorer will include tabbed browsing, a feature made popular by competitors Opera Software and Firefox.

By                                                     Renai LeMay,                                                      [broken link removed]                                            
Published on [broken link removed] May 17, 2005, 9:22 AM PT

Is this too little too late, after [broken link removed] and others are swinging behind Firefox?


----------



## stobear (18 May 2005)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

I know within IBM it can be very difficult to get people  to switch applications, I swear by Firefox and try to encourage people to change over to it, but it's gonna be a slow process. Good to see them leading the way though.


----------



## MonsieurBond (16 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

For those unwilling to switch to Firefox, while waiting for IE7 to be launced with support for tabbed browsing, you may be interested to know that the MSN Toolbar 2.5 (for IE) adds tabbed browsing to IE.

(This toolbar is a competitor to Google's Toolbar. Now if only Google Toolbar was available for Firefox... although there is an [broken link removed]alternative which Google themselves promote.)


----------



## MonsieurBond (16 Jun 2005)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*



			
				MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> For those unwilling to switch to Firefox, while waiting for IE7 to be launced with support for tabbed browsing, you may be interested to know that the MSN Toolbar 2.5 (for IE) adds tabbed browsing to IE.
> 
> (This toolbar is a competitor to Google's Toolbar. Now if only Google Toolbar was available for Firefox... although there is an [broken link removed]alternative which Google themselves promote.)



Sorry to reply to my own post, but I came across a very useful extension for Firefox called [broken link removed]. This allows you to turn on or off Javascript for particular trusted sites e.g. online banking sites. This is useful as even though Firefox is still widely regarded as more secure than IE, there have been some fears of Firefox Javascript vulnerabilities recently.


----------



## RainyDay (1 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

I'm a recent convert to Firefox, but I've a feeling I may be missing something obvious. I've installed the 'TabBrowser Preferences' extension.

I want a quick way of opening links in a new tab instead of a new window. So when I view a list of threads on AAM, I'd love to be able to shift-click or similar and have each thread open in a new tab. At present, each tab opens in a new window. Any advice?


----------



## Berni (1 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

Havn't used that extension, but under tools > options > advanced is the section for firefox's regular tabbing behaviour.

If you've a three button mouse, middle clicking a link usually brings it up in a new tab.


----------



## z107 (1 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*



> I want a quick way of opening links in a new tab instead of a new window. So when I view a list of threads on AAM, I'd love to be able to shift-click or similar and have each thread open in a new tab. At present, each tab opens in a new window. Any advice?


Right click the link, select 'open in new tab'.

Another way of opening a new tab is to double click on a blank space next to the ready open tabs, or ctrl-T


http://www.payback.ie


----------



## RainyDay (1 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*



			
				Berni said:
			
		

> If you've a three button mouse, middle clicking a link usually brings it up in a new tab.


I should have explained that I'm using a laptop with a built-in trackpad and no external mouse. So I've no middle button, and the option of pressing both buttons on the trackpad simultaenously is really arkward & cumbersome.


			
				umop3p!sdn said:
			
		

> Right click the link, select 'open in new tab'.


Yeah - I'm doing this already, but it's not exactly convenient - the right-click, then mouse-down to 'open a new tab' then 'left-click' to select - there must be a better way.



			
				umop3p!sdn said:
			
		

> Another way of opening a new tab is to double click on a blank space next to the ready open tabs, or ctrl-T


This would give me a blank new tab - right? This isn't really what I'm looking for either.


----------



## z107 (1 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*



> Yeah - I'm doing this already, but it's not exactly convenient


I don't give it much thought any more, I suppose I've become accustomed to it. (You can use right mouse to select as well BTW)

One other option you could try, is to open a bunch of blank tabs at the beginning of a session, then drag the link to the required tab. Or even easier, just drag the link up to where the tabs (to the right of them), and new tab will be opened.


http://www.payback.ie


----------



## MonsieurBond (1 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*



			
				umop3p!sdn said:
			
		

> I don't give it much thought any more, I suppose I've become accustomed to it. (You can use right mouse to select as well BTW)
> 
> One other option you could try, is to open a bunch of blank tabs at the beginning of a session, then drag the link to the required tab. Or even easier, just drag the link up to where the tabs (to the right of them), and new tab will be opened.
> 
> ...


Under Firefox 1.5 (and possibly in previous versions) under Tools - Options - Tabs, the following option:
*
Force links that open new windows to open in:
*- the same window*
- a new tab*

Actually, according to Firefox help, this is a hidden feature, so either the help is out of date, or else it is enabled when you install the Tabbed Browser Preferences add-on.


----------



## RainyDay (2 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*



			
				umop3p!sdn said:
			
		

> One other option you could try, is to open a bunch of blank tabs at the beginning of a session, then drag the link to the required tab. Or even easier, just drag the link up to where the tabs (to the right of them), and new tab will be opened.


The drag-and-drop is a nice option - best one for me that I've seen so far. Only drawback is the need to open a finite number of blank tabs up-front, or the fairly narrow target space to the right of the existing tabs to get it to open a new one each time.



			
				MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> Under Firefox 1.5 (and possibly in previous versions) under Tools - Options - Tabs, the following option:
> *
> Force links that open new windows to open in:
> *- the same window*
> ...


Thanks MrB - As I've loaded the TabBrowser Preferences extension, I don't get this specific option anywhere within my options. I've changed any option that I can see to open a new tab instead of a new window, but still if I 'shift-click' a thread on an AAM forum listing, I get a new window instead of a new tab.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*



			
				RainyDay said:
			
		

> I should have explained that I'm using a laptop with a built-in trackpad and no external mouse. So I've no middle button, and the option of pressing both buttons on the trackpad simultaenously is really arkward & cumbersome.


 Perhaps you need to reconfigure the touchpad options so to tweak the timings for detecting a pseudo middle mouse button press from pressing the two physical touchpad mouse buttons?



> Yeah - I'm doing this already, but it's not exactly convenient - the right-click, then mouse-down to 'open a new tab' then 'left-click' to select - there must be a better way.


 _Ctrl _+ left mouse/touchpad button click opens a link in a new tab in case that's of any use?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

While we are on the subject of Firefox...

I seem to be getting kicked out of AAM while using it and I have to log in again.

It seems more reliable on IE.

I generally do have Firefox problems though. When I type in a  URL and I get some recent URLs I have visited, if I click on the one I want it brings me up some other site I have visited recently.

Brendan


----------



## CCOVICH (3 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

I've never had any problems with Firefox and use it with AAM all the time.


----------



## tallpaul (3 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*



			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> I've never had any problems with Firefox and use it with AAM all the time.



Ditto. I think it an excellent browser and with all the extensions available, it can be as user friendly as you like. Some favourite ones of mine include [broken link removed] Weather, another plugin for Google shows previews of the pages in the search results ([broken link removed]), [broken link removed] which adds a close button to each Tab.


----------



## RainyDay (3 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> _Ctrl _+ left mouse/touchpad button click opens a link in a new tab in case that's of any use?


That is exactly what I was looking for - Many thanks - It works a treat.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

As it happens I only discovered it by experimentation when you asked!


----------



## demoivre (4 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

Since we're on the subject... I 'm using fasterfox as an extension and accidently discovered yesterday that you can get updates to the extensions by clicking on tools> extensions > find updates ( I thought this was a reference to firefox updates  ). In any event there was an update to "faster fox" and my browser has been noticeably faster since I updated  though I appreciate that other factors affect speed ..... just my two cent worth for other non techy chaps/chapettes.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

_FireFox _should also periodically check automatically for updates to the browser and extensions. If it wasn't already doing this then check your settings.


----------



## CGorman (4 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

On the subject of browsers, i've just come accross a new browser called Tablane. It was put together in just a few weeks by a few people in County Mayo. It's worth a try just to see how it works - it's still very new, but is out of BETA and there are some very simple, but useful features such as a pagesearch bar and one-click notepad document icon.


----------



## demoivre (5 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

Having been singing the praises of Firefox yesterday I can't load any pages at all today. No probs. with e-mail or IE ( suggesting to me my connection is ok ) but keep getting a time out message with Firefox having tried several different urls - anyone any ideas as to what the problem might be?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

Have you closed _FireFox _down and restarted it? Have you installed or updated any extensions or changed any settings?


----------



## demoivre (5 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

Yes I have tried closing and reopening Firefox and I still get the time out message. I updated the Fasterfox extension yesterday but would have closed and opened Firefox since with no probems until this am. I didn't change any settings as far as I know.


----------



## wowser (5 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

If you're behind a firewall check your proxy settings. Also perhaps uninstall the Fasterfox extension to see if it's the culprit!


----------



## demoivre (5 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

Got it working again by going in to tools>options>general>connection settings and checking " direct connection to the internet " ...... "manual proxy configuration" was checked ( I don't remember ever checking this box in the past) . I know Firefox is  up and running again but is my solution a short term one or should the connection settings have been configured in this way all along ?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

Do you normally connect through a proxy server (e.g. in _IE_) or direct to the internet?

In case it's of any relevance I've had problems in the past with trying to connect _FireFox _to _Yahoo _sites through the _UTV _proxy server. This seems to be a proxy rather than a _FireFox _problem.


----------



## demoivre (5 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Do you normally connect through a proxy server (e.g. in _IE_) or direct to the internet?
> 
> In case it's of any relevance I've had problems in the past with trying to connect _FireFox _to _Yahoo _sites through the _UTV _proxy server. This seems to be a proxy rather than a _FireFox _problem.



Through a proxy server. I'm also with UTV bb and could never view the Yahoo sites in Firefox. Now that I am connecting directly to the internet as per my post a few minutes ago I can view Yahoo sites in Firefox so as you say the prob. seems to be a proxy issue . Are there any adverse implications of me connecting to the internet directly as opposed to through the proxy server?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*



			
				demoivre said:
			
		

> Through a proxy server. I'm also with UTV bb and could never view the Yahoo sites in Firefox.


 If you install the user agent switcher extension and switch into _IE _mode they work. You may need to switch back to _FireFox _mode to view other sites though. It seems to be a proxy server problem.


> Now that I am connecting directly to the internet as per my post a few minutes ago I can view Yahoo sites in Firefox so as you say the prob. seems to be a proxy issue .


 That's another way to do it! 


> Are there any adverse implications of me connecting to the internet directly as opposed to through the proxy server?


 Not really - potentially minor speed issues since via a caching proxy may be faster due to cached copies of certain resources being used but otherwise it shouldn't be any big deal. It would be worth getting to the bottom of the problem though.


----------



## demoivre (5 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

Thanks for those points Clubman - I will take note of what you have said . 
Wowser , cheers mate - appreciate the input.


----------



## garryks (5 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

There's another option for opening links in a new tab if you are using the Tabbed Browser extension. Go into Tools, options, tabbed browsing, select Display Options tab and select the "Show the Lock tab menu item on the tab context menu" . Then, when you are on a page that has many links you want to browse in new tabs, left click on the tab with all the links, select the "Lock Tab" and hey presto, all links on that page will open in new tabs until you unlock it.

HTH.


----------



## irishpancake (6 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*



			
				CGorman said:
			
		

> On the subject of browsers, i've just come accross a new browser called Tablane. It was put together in just a few weeks by a few people in County Mayo. It's worth a try just to see how it works - it's still very new, but is out of BETA and there are some very simple, but useful features such as a pagesearch bar and one-click notepad document icon.




from the [broken link removed]site:



> Tablane is built upon Microsoft's Internet Explorer engine. Its security will be as good as the IE configuration on your PC. All IE security patches will automatically work with Tablane. If you use other 3rd party security software with IE, this should also work with Tablane.



yet another IE clone, with all IE's famed security features


----------



## babytalk (7 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

A techy friend put the firefox on my computer and to be honest once I can surfabout I don't really notice/care about the difference, the tabbing is an extra I guess and having the icons for your fav pages. The msn messenger he installed was much more fun to be honest, I know for people of a more informed backround that must be so novice.  It seems the action of using a computer and going online requires alot of inside knowledge, I'd be lost without my techy friend who helps me out with problems and makes sure everything is working smoothly.


----------



## RainyDay (7 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

OK - Here's the final test for Firefox to take over from IE for me. Does Firefox have the 'personalised favourites' facility that exists on IE, where IE 'hides' favourites which haven't been used recently and only shows the frequently used favourites?


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Jan 2006)

*Re: >>Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer*

Anyone use the 'Mozilla Quality Agent'?


----------

